# Im new to the forum!



## Harriso (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey guys,
Im new to the forums because I found this cat that was in front of the door in my apartment wanting food and it came inside and now it doesnt really want to come out. hehe. All this happened today. :shock: 

You can read more about it in Cat Tails forum. 

Thanks


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum.

Since this 'visitor' has arrived, you need to make some preparations. First, if you have other animals, confine the new comer to a room - so to not spread diseases to your other animals.
Second, take a picture and post "Found" flyers around, to see if anyone claims him/her. Also, check newspapers, flyers at Pet shops, vets, and the humane society to see if anyone lost a cat that matched this one.
Third, if no one claims him/her, take the kitty to the vet to be tested to FIV/FeLV, get a health check, First shots.. Then arrange for a spay/neuter appointment unless the cat isnt altered.


----------



## Harriso (Feb 8, 2004)

I dont think she's anybodys because she's been coming to my aparment and sleeping overnight for last couple of months or longer. She was just maybe too hungry today and probably didn't care if I touched her as long as she got some food. I will probably take her to the vet to get all shots and stuff and later get her spayed/neutered. There is a humane society here that I know that will do that for me.

Thanks


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Whether or not you think the cat is a stray doesn't matter. You honestly dont KNOW if the cat is a stray or not. I got visits from cats all the time, none were strays. Kitty MAY be someones outdoor kitty. I highly suggest you look into lost ads and post flyers before assuming anything. How would you like if someone took your pet and didn't try to find you to return it?


----------



## Harriso (Feb 8, 2004)

If it was somebody's cat, they should have gave it food. lol. I'll still check out lost pets ads just in case its somebodys.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

It sounds like a stray, but better safe than sorry. I'd be upset if my cat never returned. (Then again, I'd never let my cat outside...) He/She could be microchipped, that could be another way to tell if it has an owner.

So it sounds like your going to keep her? That's great! And very kind of you. Good luck, and let us know how the situation turns out.

P.S. Welcome to the forum


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and hope to see a picture of your kitty soon! :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey there and welcome to the forum it is good to see you taking care of this stray and not leaving him to go hungry bravo you


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

